# Ever tried Hoodia?



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

Have any of you ever tried Hoodia? IF so how were your results? I have tried the pills and it does make me lose my appetite for several hours. However, I am not consistant about taking it. Therefore I notice no difference in my weight.


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes ! I am taking hoodia. The firsrt month I lost 17# then it slowed down to 3 or so a week. I take the liquid in gel caps that you get at walmart. So far there have been no adverse side effects. 

You can't expect results if you aren't consistent in taking it. I am never hungry in the morning so I don't take it then. -- just in the afternoon, about an hour before supper. There's a little booklet in the pkg. with suggested meal plans. Also, keep on walking!!

Hope this helps. 
tinda :walk:


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

What kind did you get? Brand, I mean.


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Liquid Hoodia Extreme -- in a green box with yellow letters.

Another thing I discovered about myself is that I have no clue what a "portion" is! I had to get out the kitchen scale and measuring equipment. Guess I had been eyeballing it too long. A half cup of cereall does NOT mean a heaping bowl full. Duh

t.
** and drink your water!!


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

Tinda what is your total weight loss so far? How long have you been taking it?


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

So far I have been doing this for 8 weeks & have lost 25# 

I realize that there was a lot of water weight at first, but at least I'm not packing it around. I'm averaging a little over 3# a week.

YeeHaw!


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I just purchased mine yesterday. Hoping I loose 40 pounds.
Tinda what kind did you buy?


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Hoodia is currently the most publicized and talked about natural weight loss product in America . It has been featured on CBS 60 Minutes, ABC, NBC Today, BBC, CNN, in Oprah's âOâ Magazine and in other major electronic and print mediaâ¦.with mostly positive reviews. With the media storm presently surrounding hoodia, the product is in high demand. That coupled with the fact that there is a very limited quantity of real hoodia gordonii available from South Africa, the opportunity for counterfeit, fake and diluted hoodia products has emergedâ¦is even running rampant. 

The surge of products declaring to have the most effective weight loss supplement in the last decade simply can not be! Real hoodia is Rare, Controlled and Expensive! It is literally impossible to have so much of the real hoodia product in the market place. Amazingly, we found that as much as fifty percent of the hoodia products being advertised were misleading and a substantial quantity had Little to No hoodia at all! Simply wasting consumer's time & money!


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

ok Debbie


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

:shrug:


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

dashley said:


> Hoodia is currently the most publicized and talked about natural weight loss product in America . It has been featured on CBS 60 Minutes, ABC, NBC Today, BBC, CNN, in Oprah's âOâ Magazine and in other major electronic and print mediaâ¦.with mostly positive reviews. With the media storm presently surrounding hoodia, the product is in high demand. That coupled with the fact that there is a very limited quantity of real hoodia gordonii available from South Africa, the opportunity for counterfeit, fake and diluted hoodia products has emergedâ¦is even running rampant.
> 
> The surge of products declaring to have the most effective weight loss supplement in the last decade simply can not be! Real hoodia is Rare, Controlled and Expensive! It is literally impossible to have so much of the real hoodia product in the market place. Amazingly, we found that as much as fifty percent of the hoodia products being advertised were misleading and a substantial quantity had Little to No hoodia at all! Simply wasting consumer's time & money!


You are absolutely right. Hoodia is easily faked.
However, do not assume that everyone is falling for this. I researched the brand I use thoroughly and so did my Dr., who was interested for other patients.
You are entitled to your opinion but then, so am I.
tinda


----------

